# Five step guide to increase power



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

Five Step Guide to Increase Power

And Accelerate Muscle Gains

*
http://musculardevelopment.com/training/13915-five-step-guide-to-increase-power.html#.VNZEWp8QHqB
*

Muscular power is the amount of weight lifted, multiplied by the velocity the weight is lifted. For example, lifting 315 pounds for one repetition in five seconds demonstrates greater muscular power than performing the same lift at a slower rate of six seconds. Therefore, improving both strength and the speed at which the weight is lifted generates greater power. The development of power can drastically elevate athletic performance by improving the ability to perform explosive activities such as throwing or jumping, while also enhancing the capability to accelerate or change direction. For bodybuilders greater power equates to greater muscular gains.

*1) Maximize Strength First, Then Focus on Power

***** Strength is one of the fundamental components necessary for the production and development of power, as many studies clearly demonstrate that athletes with greater strength levels are better at generating muscle power1 while also being more responsive to*power-based training methodssuch as explosive lift training.2 One major reason why stronger individuals are able to generate greater power than their weaker counterparts is because greater strength levels positively contribute to the initial phase of the movement, resulting in greater power output. Therefore, if maximal strength levels have not been obtained, simply increasing strength levels can stimulate greater power output. Supporting this notion was a study by Cormie et al.3 that showed the development of maximal strength in weaker subjects was the most effective training approach for increasing power output.

***** While improving strength is a key component for maximizing power development, it is often difficult to determine when an adequate strength level has actually been achieved that warrants a shift in training emphasis that includes more specialized power development strategies. Several studies show that athletes who*squat*a minimum of two times their bodyweight can express higher power outputs while also demonstrating a greater response to power training4 than their weaker counterparts who only squat 1.4 to 1.7 times their bodyweight.

*2) Explosive Movements Improve Power Output

***** While strength gained from heavy resistance training primarily increases the amount of force produced,*explosive movements*enhance the velocity at which that force can be created yet contribute very little to total force production. Therefore, a mixed training approach that incorporates high-intensity strength training along with explosive movements is highly recommended to maximize both force production and the rate of force development for an optimal route to maximal power output.5

*3) Optimal Weight for Power Development

***** Using weights that are light can generate great velocity but does not require great force, while heavy weights require great force but diminish the ability to generate high velocity. Therefore, the amount of weight that maximizes both force and velocity is the optimal load that generates maximal power output5,10 and should be the most effective weight for power improvement. However, many studies have shown that training at the optimal load has the intrinsic limitation of only maximizing power output at or near the load that is being trained.11-12 Of course, this limitation is undesirable primarily because most athletes require the ability to produce power under many different loads. Therefore, for a comprehensive power range, incorporating explosive work with many different loads is absolutely necessary.

*4) Power Training Potentiates Muscle Activity for Greater Strength

***** The exercises performed during a workout are usually done in a specific order that maximizes muscle performance. For instance, a standard workout progression goes from multi-joint exercises to single-joint movements that promote the greatest muscle activity, growth and strength. Interestingly, a recent study by Spreuwenberg et al.13 demonstrated that nine male subjects performing high-velocity power exercises before the squat movement significantly improved their squat performance when compared to the another group that performed squats before the power movement. This increase in strength can be primarily attributed to a process known as postactivation potentiation (PAP), which has been shown to dramatically improve strength by triggering greater levels of muscle contraction. Since PAP is a powerful technique that dramatically improves strength, triggering PAP with power movements before strength training can simultaneously advance strength and power gains.

*5) Power Training Boosts Testosterone, Muscle Mass and Strength

***** While power training precisely focuses on improving power output, it also stimulates an anabolic environment that can vigorously boost strength while also inducing greater levels of muscle mass. In one study, Kraemer et al.14 showed that 28 junior elite male Olympic-style weightlifters performing the explosive snatch movement increased serum testosterone levels by 30 percent when comparing pre- and post-exercise testosterone levels. Moreover, another study by Otto et al.15 demonstrated that 30 healthy men performing six weeks of power training had significantly greater improvements in strength along with a modest increase in lean body mass, when compared to alternative weight-training methods.

******For most of Michael Rudolph’s career he has been engrossed in the exercise world as either an athlete (he played college football at Hofstra University), personal trainer or as a Research Scientist (he earned a B.Sc. in Exercise Science at Hofstra University and a Ph.D. in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology from Stony Brook University). After earning his Ph.D., Michael investigated the molecular biology of exercise as a fellow at Harvard Medical School and Columbia University for over eight years. That research contributed seminally to understanding the function of the incredibly important cellular energy sensor AMPK— leading to numerous publications in peer-reviewed journals including the journal Nature. Michael is currently a scientist working at the New York Structural Biology Center doing contract work for the Department of Defense on a project involving national security.

*

References:

**************** 1. Minetti AE. On the mechanical power of joint extensions as affected by the change in muscle force (or cross-sectional area), ceteris paribus. Eur J Appl Physiol 2002; 86(4): p. 363-9.

**************** 2. Cormie P, McGuigan MR and Newton RU. Influence of strength on magnitude and mechanisms of adaptation to power training. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2010; 42(8): p. 1566-81.

**************** 3. Cormie P, McGuigan MR and Newton RU. Adaptations in athletic performance after ballistic power versus strength training. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2010; 42(8): p. 1582-98.

**************** 4. Schmidtbleicher D and Haralambie G. Changes in contractile properties of muscle after strength training in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol 1981; 46(3): p. 221-8.

**************** 5. Cormie P, McGuigan MR and Newton RU. Developing maximal neuromuscular power: part 2 - training considerations for improving maximal power production. Sports Med 2011; 41(2): p. 125-46.

**************** 6. Kyrolainen H, et al. Effects of power training on muscle structure and neuromuscular performance. Scand J Med Sci Sports 2005; 15(1): p. 58-64.

**************** 7. Newton RU, et al. Mixed-methods resistance training increases power and strength of young and older men. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2002; 34(8): p. 1367-75.

**************** 8. Newton RU, Kraemer WJ and Hakkinen K. Effects of ballistic training on preseason preparation of elite volleyball players. Med Sci Sports Exerc 1999; 31(2): p. 323-30.

**************** 9. Cormie P, McCaulley GO and McBride JM. Power versus strength-power jump squat training: influence on the load-power relationship. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2007; 39(6): p. 996-1003.

**************** 10. Kawamori N and Haff GG. The optimal training load for the development of muscular power. J Strength Cond Res 2004; 18(3): p. 675-84.

**************** 11. Toji H and Kaneko M. Effect of multiple-load training on the force-velocity relationship. J Strength Cond Res 2004; 18(4): p. 792-5.

**************** 12. McBride JM, et al. The effect of heavy- vs. light-load jump squats on the development of strength, power, and speed. J Strength Cond Res 2002; 16(1): p. 75-82.

**************** 13. Spreuwenberg LP, et al. Influence of exercise order in a resistance-training exercise session. J Strength Cond Res 2006; 20(1): p. 141-4.

*************** 14. Kraemer WJ, et al. Acute hormonal responses in elite junior weightlifters. Int J Sports Med 1992; 13(2): p. 103-9.

*************** 15. Otto WH 3rd, et al. Effects of weightlifting vs. kettlebell training on vertical jump, strength, and body composition. J Strength Cond Res 2012; 26(5): p. 1199-202.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

All old news you kids need to understand. Thanks for helping the soft generation juicers phoe .
Right Grim ?


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 27, 2015)

scientific..... Interesting ....thx    T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting phoe, I am always interested in the science of power. A few things of interest to me were #3. I like how the authors noted a variety of % of 1RM are needed to maximize power. The second was #4 regarding PAP, I see guys doing box jumps before squat sessions to build PAP, however I wonder what effect warming up effects PAP? I mean squatting with low reps and low %'s generate a lot of power.

Hawk


----------



## skinnymark (Mar 3, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Thanks for posting phoe, I am always interested in the science of power. A few things of interest to me were #3. I like how the authors noted a variety of % of 1RM are needed to maximize power. The second was #4 regarding PAP, I see guys doing box jumps before squat sessions to build PAP, however I wonder what effect warming up effects PAP? I mean squatting with low reps and low %'s generate a lot of power.
> 
> Hawk



I am curious to know how many vets out there utilize box jumping and/or other "plyometrics"?? I have seen lots of people balancing on half yoga balls and jumping up and down... I've seen JJ Watt show off his jumping skills on tv....yet I've never incorporated this type of training into my routine...
I am not an athlete playing a sport
I've always wanted to increase my overall strength and be what I call "Baywatch strong"..
Should I be doing box jumps??


----------

